# PAX unaware of tips NOT included (Uber). Now educated and thankful



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a 4.8* pax (driving SELECT) who thought tips were included, and had specifically asked me about it during the trip. I referred to his Uber rider policy in order to stay neutral about it. He went into his rider app, and read it. He was extremely shocked and said "WTF, as I interpret this, tips are NOT included!" I confirmed his finding. He then said he put in 20% in the gratuity in his app, and I reminded him that it was for Uber TAXI, and does not include any other Uber platforms. He was in disbelief when he confirmed his app account. He then went into his ride history, and I guess he confirmed again that there were no tips/gratuity charged to his account. Again he said, "OH SHIT! All this time I haven't been tipping because I thought it was included!" I reminded him that Uber is a "cashless transaction ride, so tipping isn't necessary." Yeah, I made that comment to play it safe in case this was an Uber spy.

He thanked me for educating him on the tipping policy.

We arrive at his destination. I open the door for him and let him out. As he walked away, he said he left something in my cup holder. I looked at the holder, and saw some bills. I reminded him again that tipping isn't necessary, and he said "no worries, you drivers DESERVE it! And I'm gonna tip from now on!"

Left a 20% tip for me.

5* for you buddy!

Now if we can only educate the remaining 99.9999% of the rider population about this.


----------



## numbakrunch (Sep 22, 2015)

How about instead of repeating the no tipping nonsense, you just tell the guy "Thank you sir".


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

It seems pax are starting to learn that the tip is not included. Why can't uber just apply the 20% they put in for ALL platforms because that is what the pax intended anyways?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DocT said:


> I had a 4.8* pax (driving SELECT) who thought tips were included, and had specifically asked me about it during the trip. I referred to his Uber rider policy in order to stay neutral about it. He went into his rider app, and read it. He was extremely shocked and said "WTF, as I interpret this, tips are NOT included!" I confirmed his finding. He then said he put in 20% in the gratuity in his app, and I reminded him that it was for Uber TAXI, and does not include any other Uber platforms. He was in disbelief when he confirmed his app account. He then went into his ride history, and I guess he confirmed again that there were no tips/gratuity charged to his account. Again he said, "OH SHIT! All this time I haven't been tipping because I thought it was included!" I reminded him that Uber is a "cashless transaction ride, so tipping isn't necessary." Yeah, I made that comment to play it safe in case this was an Uber spy.
> 
> He thanked me for educating him on the tipping policy.
> 
> ...


Wow...this is super nefarious on Uber's part. So, is it only within the Select Rider category that they ask _What tip amount? - _Which, as you pointed out, only applies to UberTaxi? Or does every Rider get a chance (including Uber X) to be confused and misled that they have put in a preassigned tip amount?

So screwed up.

P.S. I used to say _No need to tip _and I noticed pax was sort of confused. Now I just say _Thank You!_ And they smile and walk away happy. : )


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberEnglish is worse than UberMath... it's from the same great minds that advertise "make "up to" $500.00 per day "if you want to"

"it's cashless" ..means you don't have to tip.
"the full fare is charged to your credit card" ..means you don't have to tip
"having pax set the default tip percentage when they set up their uber account" ...leads pax to believe the tip is included
"if you got great service leave your driver 5 stars" ..meaning tip is not needed or necessary.

Uber, the partner who sleeps with your wife when you are out of town.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I had a pax few days ago he said I know uber drivers make tons of money . I said how did you get that idea ? he said because you keep %95 of fares


----------

